# Dikhololo 2009 Maintenance Fees



## jayn (Mar 5, 2008)

One bedroom unit $211 maintenance fees for my 2009 week.

I also got the following message from Judy @ Dikhololo:


Please note that the 2009 Reservations year opens on 7 March 2008. 

Your  2009 week will be banked by Veronica (veronica@dikhololo.co.za) as requested, as soon as possible.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Mar 5, 2008)

*2009 Fees*

Got the same email.


----------

